# Sort of worklog: Refurbishing my workshop + paint "cabin"



## Luciel (Feb 15, 2012)

*Sort of worklog: Refurbishing my workshop + paint "cabin" ( Completed )*

Hi Guys,

Not sure if I´ll post this on other forums but figure´d some of you would get a kick out of this. Anyhow let me explain. This "Workshop" which is actually a re-modelled garage, was intentionally done to store stuff from when I closed down the pc shop I used to run. A year or so later I used it for my first worklog (The Acid Burn project in my sig) and since I´ve been using it for all of my other 5 worklogs I´ve done. Problem with it is I kept storing stuff in it, taking stuff away, storing stuff in it, etc, and no matter how tidy I tried to keep it it just kept getting cluttered, not to mention filthy. Of course buying a compressor and paint guns aside from my spraycans, being acrylic paint, makes a real mess, this is because while it doesn´t stain other stuff, it leaves a thin coat of paint dust all over the place. Goes without saying this is neither practical nor healthy!!!

As some of you may know, in 2011 I´ve done a series of projects, I like to think each better than the previous one which have gotten me a lot of attention and in to the world of sponsorship and I do feel ashamed taking pictures in this messy workshop considering brands have trusted me with their products to give them a good name.

This added to the fact I will be starting my best project by far to the date at the end of this month (certain planets have to align togueter and a lot of emails have to be sent and replied for everything to come in time). I´ve decided to rent some storage space locally to store all the non-computer related stufff in it and leave this workshop precisely for that, workshop-y-stuff, I will still be storing all computer related stuff in it though of course.

Added to that I will be moving everything around to leave a third of it (the back part of it) completely clear and will be "building" a "paint-booth/cabin" out of wood and plastic sheeting.

So thought it´d be fun to keep a log of this.

This is the state it´s in:






















Right and 2 hours later, I´ve taken all the stuff that´s going to the storage place out and thrown away a ton of stuff, boxes and the like.

And I´ve ran out of camera battery... typical, had enough to take one pick of the sorted shelves on the left.






Had enough for today though, this cold is killing me, will post more tomorrow as I get along with it : ) 


////


Right so almost through this awfull cold so I felt well enough to do some more today. Got round to clearing the last bench off stuff and removing it as that area will be part of the paint cabin:






And cleaned the area up:











Got rid of a ton of more stuff, and yet the place still looks full, granted not as much as it did before:






And finished organizing all the spare hardware and accesories I had laying about:







////


Right, sorry for the delay guys, got a new job for the last 4 weeks and its been hectic trying to adjust to the new timetable, but it seems my body has finally catched up and dont feel like going straight to bed after work : )

So in the last few days I´ve gotten everything sorted and cleaned! and cleared the area that´s going to be the paint-cabin and should be going tomorrow after work to buy the materials.

It is now an urgent matter as well since a lot of products have arrived from sponsors for one tutorial project and my main new epic project.

So without further wait, here´s the current state:


----------



## Maban (Feb 15, 2012)

Some mad cleanup skills you got there.


----------



## Luciel (Feb 17, 2012)

Thanks 

------------------

Right so, quick update, all the final "furniture" has been put in to place, the main desk I got for a tenner as, despite it´s looks, it aint in great shape, I will still however cover it in plastic each painting session, not so much to preserve it, but rather to always have a clean surface to paint on. The shelving units cost me a fiver each, again, quite old, but suit my needs, they will be used to place painted parts on to dry.


























And for those of you worried about ventilation, in case I haven´t mentioned it yet, the whole workshop is a refurbished garage, so pretty much the whole forth wall is a door, which allows for plenty ventilation.






As you may also see in some of the picks, I´ve bought the heavy duty plastic sheeting and will be setting the whole "cabin" up tomorrow.


----------



## PopcornMachine (Feb 17, 2012)

You are an inspiration.


----------



## Luciel (Feb 18, 2012)

Thanks : )

----------------------------------

After 4 hours this morning... i´ve finished the paint "cabin", and put everything related to it in place. I did it by drilling 4 holes, 2 on each side, mounting hooks in them, passing a wire through all of it and attaching it to the plastic sheets, then stapling them all togueter to create a closed environment aside from the one aperture (to get in an out obviously). Total cost: 24€ (almost all of it was the heavy duty plastic sheeting. Area covered: 4x2 meters.



















































I´ve still got a ton of stuff to sort out and put back in to the workplace, hopefully will do it tomorrow and post the final pictures.

Thanks for watching!


----------



## de.das.dude (Feb 18, 2012)

subbed


----------



## Luciel (Feb 19, 2012)

:d


----------



## Luciel (Feb 20, 2012)

Right, everything is now back in the workshop, I need to sort out some of the bigger boxes, but no biggie, cables, adapters, stuff like that. These are now the final pictures and I consider the "project" done, thanks for reading! : )


----------

